
Wayfair employees plan walkout in response to company furnishing border camps - wjossey
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/25/wayfair-employees-protest-apparent-sale-of-childrens-beds-to-detention-camp.html
======
aurizon
I do want these people in border camps to sleep on beds and have furniture to
use. I hate it when I see floors full of sleeping bags. Why do the Wayfair
employees hate these poor refugees so intently?

~~~
DiseasedBadger
Leftists live for hatred and violence. They don't actually care about these
children one way or another. They've probably never thought for a single
moment about them at all.

They have a public figure top virtue signal over, and npcs are going to npc.

~~~
dang
Using HN for political and ideological battle will get you banned here,
regardless of your politics or ideology. We want thoughtful, curious
discussion. The two sets are disjoint, so please do the latter or don't post.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

